# Anyone here have interest or a fascination in zebras?



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

I saw a zonkey on an auction sight the other day, and I really almost placed a bid. It was a zebra crossed with a mammoth donkey. Quite a good size! I would if the chance arose definitely take on a zebra. I hear they're quite like donkeys.


----------



## Greenmeadows (May 8, 2016)

Down in Kentucky, I saw one of those zonkeys and a zorse (zebra/horse). But never saw a horse that formerly never saw a zebra be introduced.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Zebras are true wild animals, and unlike donkeys and horses, do not domesticate easily. They do NOT make good pets because of this inherent wildness. Even crossing them with domestic equids doesn't seem to do much, as the zebra blood appears to be prepotent.


They're difficult animals to handle, don't fear humans, and will retaliate against imagined or real enemies. Yes, there are exceptions to the rule, but they're few and far between. Unlike the feral mustangs in the U.S., zebras are truly wild and resist all efforts at domestication.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I have also read that training one is very hard and that riding them is for the most part out of the question. Unless one is bottle fed and left to basic commands alone that is about all of the training they will take.

We had one brought to a college event I attended (Animal Science Fair) and the owner stated they were to attract attention alone and were not meant for the faint of heart or new to horses. He tried to make it a pack animal for a small entertainment routine he did and said that it failed miserably.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

WhattaTroublemaker said:


> I saw a zonkey on an auction sight the other day, and I really almost placed a bid. It was a zebra crossed with a mammoth donkey. Quite a good size! I would if the chance arose definitely take on a zebra. I hear they're quite like donkeys.



Whomever you heard from that they are quite like donkeys most likely did not have factual information to make that statement. Before making a decision to take on a wild animal like that, check your resources.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

There are several owners/breeders of zebra in Virginia, but I haven't seen one in person other than at the drive-thru zoo in Natural Bridge Va. 
Beautiful animals, soft noses like horses. But I much rather see them roaming naturally in their home lands than behind tall femces as an exotic pet.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Whinnie said:


> Whomever you heard from that they are quite like donkeys most likely did not have factual information to make that statement. Before making a decision to take on a wild animal like that, check your resources.


I think I'd still have placed a bid if I had the space and there were no kids here, he only went for $35, so no loss if you had to re sell it for meat price.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

WhattaTroublemaker said:


> I think I'd still have placed a bid if I had the space and there were no kids here, he only went for $35, so no loss if you had to re sell it for meat price.


Yep, because that's what we do....Buy and sell equines at whim because they were cheap and would be no loss to us....Never mind what is best for the animal.

This thread has several extremely knowledgeable people providing warning, but that is all we can do. If people come about and read this and still choose to pursue a zebra or zebra hybrid without knowledge, then I am sorry for the poor creature.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I have worked with 5 zebras and a handful of zebra crosses(both donkey and horse). They are nothing like horses, they think differently, react much differently and are a serious animal. 

I have training on how to deal with wild animals and that is what they are. They are NON-domesticated equines. They don't have ten thousand years of breeding for temperament like our domesticated donkeys and horses do. So hybrids and full zebras are SERIOUS ANIMALS. They may be fine one day and if you break up the your teaching into small enough bite they will learn, but you cannot get them into fight or flight mode because you will lose that battle and they are dangerous. 

It is like owning any large exotic animal like a lion, tiger or wild antelope. You haven't had generations of selection for temperament to build on. And you CANT treat them like a horse - they aren't one. You won't be able to fight one out, tire one down- you have to kill them with kindness and make everything their idea. 

And god help you if you make a mistake. I saw my friend get picked up and shaken by a gentle zebra mare once. This mare let us do her feet, had trained her to drive and ride. But one day she got upset over an animal being moved two pastures over and she took it out on my friend. Of all the animals we worked with, I would never had guess that mare would have been the naughty one, but I guess that is the point, you give the quiet ones more leniency. 

At least with camels, the really nasty ones weren't bred on... can you imagine??? I have known some nasty domestic camels but I still love working and training them!!!


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

@*Dehda01* - I admit that I have a secret yen to train a camel! I think it would be an amazing experience. Probably will never happen, but I can dream 


And re: zebras and zebra hybrids, they are some of the closest equivalents to a predator that you can get in the equid family tree. Like Przewalski's horses, onagers, kiangs, and wild asses, they are true wild animals. Domestic horses and donkeys have been selectively bred for thousands of years to work and live alongside people, and we have selectively bred for characteristics that make it possible for us to do things like ride and drive them. 

Wild equids have none of those traits selected for. They are as nature made them, which is as pure survivors. They don't care about pleasing people or being friendly to us. You might have one or two outliers, but the vast majority are "Look, but don't touch". 

Potentially, we could domesticate zebras with enough intensive breeding and selecting speficially for tameness - the Russian fox experiment showed us that domestication can happen in as little as 50 years with foxes. But given how long it takes to breed, raise, and then breed another generation of livestock, it would take far longer than anyone would be willing to invest in - possibly 70 or 80 generations to reach an animal that would be considered "domesticated", or nearing it. So if you can't breed a zebra mare until the age of 3, and it takes her a year to have the foal and 6 months to wean it, then another 3 years before that foal is able to breed...

Yeah, you're looking at roughly 400 years of zebra breeding - minimum. 

I once knew a family who owned a very large stable in my old town, with 30-40 horses at any given time. The son could ride anything with hair on it. He decided he wanted a zonkey, and got one at auction. This little 500 lb, 11-hand thing took 4 grown men to move it anywhere because it would fight so hard. I believe the son gave up after about two months of getting bitten, kicked and stomped, and sold it to somebody in Texas. 

So, no, they are not like horses or donkeys at all.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I LOFF camels. I love training them. I love their temper tantrums, I love their content moments. Sometimes I think that I should get one again, but on 12 acres it doesn't make as much sense as when I was working on the exotic animal ranch out west with LOTS of land. I think it would be interesting to see the looks on people's faces if I was hiking or riding one on a trail though... but most horses do not take kindly to them even when kushed(lying down). So I have to be happy hiking with my llamas. 

You couldn't pay me to take on zebras again. Pretty to look at but not a domesticated animal.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

There is a guy that breeds Zorses a couple counties over from me. They are definitely cool looking but I'm not sure if anyone rides them or what he does with them.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I can't say that I've ever wanted one or would recommend one for anything but an experienced person who knew what they were taking on but there are exceptions to everything. The person in this video makes it very clear that they aren't something to treat like a horse or a donkey but they can be trainable








As for buying one at auction to give it a chance of life if it worked out and selling it on for meat if it didn't - how is that any different to what happens to loads of horses that get bought by dealers/ If they don't work out then they go back to the slaughter queue. Doesn't sound nice but it's reality.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh they are trainable. Just like you can suggest to a lion or elephant to cooperate with you. But you need them to cooperate, and they don't pity fools like a domestic animal usually will. You have to be THINKING and 10 steps ahead of them at all times. A domestic animal is much more willing to take a joke and be ok if you make a mistake. These are not a domestic, but a TAMED wild animal. They will fight back.

I enjoy some of the excitement of working with wild animals. But they are dangerous. And you can never not be 100% present.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh I would love one.. but the logistics are just not feasable.. first off I am not experienced enough to own one, 2nd off in some places you need a special permit to have one as its exotic livestock, then in itself poses a new set of problems with habitat and such. 3rd they are hard to train and difficult to deal with for what I am told, like years of training to get them to a point of letting a rider on, as they are genetically prone to flip when something touches their back.. ingrained from the wild. 4th size.. most zebras are 12-13 hands range.. i am 6 foot 1 and 250+ pounds.. not riding something that small, although 15+ hand zebras are out there, they are rarer, so I would need a one in a million zebra with the size and temperment.. easier to win the lottery..lol 5th cost.. Zebras are EXPENSIVE.. a few 5 or so years ago I saw a guy selling a few green broke geldings 25-30k a piece.. the one he was selling that was experienced rider but well broke ( in his opinion) was like 50k.. I could think of 100 other things I could do with 50k.. but to show up at a group trail ride on a zebra.. that would be awesome.. something no one else has


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Can someone explain *why* they are fascinated with zebras? I mean, over and above admiring them as a wild animal? I mean, I'm into pangolins myself, but my fascination is limited to pangolins in their native realm. Is it as RennyPatch says, riding something no one else has? That is, an essentially external reason (if there was no one to see you riding it, would that change your feeling?). 

As for horses' reactions, all I can say is at a big camp out (maybe 250 horses) I went to last year, there was a burro in a pen right next to the trail between two sections of the camp. Lots of horses lost all their buttons at the sight of it. And that's when it didn't bray! And it was just a donkey!

I could also point out that zebras and human beings lived in proximity since before the beginning of the human race. No one ever tamed them. Should tell you something.


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

I think they are beautiful animals, very interesting for sure.

But let's just say - there's a reason they aren't domesticated. I've pet one once, but that's as far as I'll go.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

I've probably had a closer experience than most. I've always thought Zorses were such an interesting and beautiful animal. A couple years ago, the opportunity came up to work with one, a yearling filly. While absolutely strikingly beautiful, 'Unique' was one of the most ornery, wild, and STRONG animals I have ever worked with. She was/is stronger than my 950lb 14.3 hand mare (Unique was maybe 700lb and only 12-13 hands). How do I know she was stronger? Because she had that same nasty little habit my own mare does of trying to tear off at the end of the lead, dragging you with her if you held on. 

I made very little progress with her (the lady who owned her asked if I would attempt to teach her ground manners). What progress I did make was quickly forgotten as I could not work with her every day.

I had read up quite a bit on zorses, even before meeting Unique, and had read that if you don't handle the zorse every day from the time its born, they are impossible to deal with. Unique proved this to be very true.

So that was a zorse, half zebra. I can't imagine what it would be like trying to train a full blooded zebra. I definitely think there's a reason that they were never domesticated. Just think, in the wild, this is an animal capable of fighting off lions!

While I still love them, I just don't think they are worth the effort or heartache. If I want something beautiful, challenging, and fiery, I'll buy an Arabian or Spanish horse or another mustang.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Dumb question but do Zebras eat hay? I would imagine the living costs of a Zebra would be far lower than a horse. No farrier needed, no shots needed, no saddle needed lol.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

No, you would have every expense of a horse (except the saddle) and those expenses would be magnified because the animal is so difficult that it would not be able to be handled normally. Your idea that a zebra would not have to have its feet trimmed or be vaccinated is completely incorrect. Sorry.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Hoofpic said:


> Dumb question but do Zebras eat hay? I would imagine the living costs of a Zebra would be far lower than a horse. No farrier needed, no shots needed, no saddle needed lol.


In captivity they would have the same needs as horses. No horse needs a saddle, that's for people to need.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes, they eat hay, and some grain or at least a ration balancer for vitamins/minerals. They need to have their hooves trimmed just like a horse, though some ranches keep a rough patch of cement to wear the hooves down so that they don't need to be down as often since not all as fully trained to be cooperative and so may need to be sedated for the game. I have trimmed sedated, and awake zebras before. They also need routine dental care. 

They need vaccine and veterinary care and are often more expensive because you have to have a veterinarian that specializes in exotics.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Avna said:


> No, you would have every expense of a horse (except the saddle) and those expenses would be magnified because the animal is so difficult that it would not be able to be handled normally. Your idea that a zebra would not have to have its feet trimmed or be vaccinated is completely incorrect. Sorry.


But how do Zebras survive in the wild? Just like wild horses, who is trimming their hooves?

I have always wondered how wild horses get their hooves trimmed. I know they can go longer periods than other horses but still.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

natisha said:


> In captivity they would have the same needs as horses. No horse needs a saddle, that's for people to need.


That's true but you can't really break in a horse without a saddle. I mean you could do it bareback but it's not the same as with a saddle. :grin:


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Hoofpic said:


> But how do Zebras survive in the wild? Just like wild horses, who is trimming their hooves?
> 
> I have always wondered how wild horses get their hooves trimmed. I know they can go longer periods than other horses but still.


They wear them down naturally. In the wild horses are constantly on the move.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Avna said:


> They wear them down naturally. In the wild horses are constantly on the move.


Okay thanks, didn't know that.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Hoofpic said:


> That's true but you can't really break in a horse without a saddle. I mean you could do it bareback but it's not the same as with a saddle. :grin:


I've done some without a saddle, mainly because I didn't have a saddle that fit correctly but sometimes just because it felt like the time to get on.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I have always always always wanted a Bactrian camel. Always.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The Wildlife center in Torrington CT has a Zonkey but by all accounts its not very good to handle - or at least it wasn't.
This photo is of Walter, Second Baron Rothschild with his team of zebra's that he trained for harness. 
In the late 1800's there was a doctor in the town near to where I grew up that kept all sorts of exotic animals, his waiting room was often occupied by monkeys. He had a zebra that he tried to break to harness but the reports of the success are very varied


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Zebras can get laminitis and foot maladies just like a horse. Wild horses and zebras that do not wear their feet down or have leg or feet problems become predator food in the wild. Often they are living in very abrasive surfaces such as sands and gravelly areas(remember horses tend to do well in arid areas naturally) and they move around tremendously more than our domesticated horses.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Captain Evil said:


> I have always always always wanted a Bactrian camel. Always.


Unlike the one-hump camel I believe they are designed for cold weather, so it might be happy in Maine. I say, go for your dreams! Here's a USA sellers site that shows people are just giving them away. Well, not exactly. 

Please don't take me seriously, I would hate to be held responsible . . .


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

As stated above...Zebras are definitely wild animals & would be difficult to tame. I personally think they're pretty but I've never thought of ever having one. Best to just let them be wild. Better off that way. Would really be a miracle if one was 'tame' like a horse. I don't think they'd be as friendly at all, plus they're used to the wild so it'd be hard to take them away from that. They'd be on the lookout all the time & I'm sure they're aggressive, because in the wild they have to constantly protect themselves.

I see them at the zoo sometimes, I admire them...but that's it. Never thought twice about actually having one. I wouldn't take the chance. They are very different from horses.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

I love watching Madison and Zena! Maddy did say that she wouldn't suggest that just anyone get a zebra, as they are very difficult to tame. 




She is a inspiration to a lot of people.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

natisha said:


> I've done some without a saddle, mainly because I didn't have a saddle that fit correctly but sometimes just because it felt like the time to get on.


Oh, so you can effectively break in a horse without a saddle? Totally didn't know that.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Dehda01 said:


> Yes, they eat hay, and some grain or at least a ration balancer for vitamins/minerals. They need to have their hooves trimmed just like a horse, though some ranches keep a rough patch of cement to wear the hooves down so that they don't need to be down as often since not all as fully trained to be cooperative and so may need to be sedated for the game. I have trimmed sedated, and awake zebras before. They also need routine dental care.
> 
> They need vaccine and veterinary care and are often more expensive because you have to have a veterinarian that specializes in exotics.


Good to know thanks. I always thought that they only eat grass (I guess it's because the chances of you seeing a Zebra eating hay is very rare) since they are usually seen on grass plains and no one owns a Zebra.

You are right, it would cost more to own a Zebra.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Hoofpic said:


> Oh, so you can effectively break in a horse without a saddle? Totally didn't know that.


Sure, with the correct prep work it can be safer as it's easier to slide off if something goes wrong. You don't just hop on.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hoofpic said:


> Oh, so you can effectively break in a horse without a saddle? Totally didn't know that.


I'm breaking my mustang gelding in without a saddle, I can just slide off if he starts flipping out.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

GMA100 said:


> https://youtu.be/qP5R82t2lUk
> I love watching Madison and Zena! Maddy did say that she wouldn't suggest that just anyone get a zebra, as they are very difficult to tame.
> https://youtu.be/7paP1uycn5g
> She is a inspiration to a lot of people.


WOW she owns that Zebra? That is amazing, I will have to sub and watch more of her videos.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

natisha said:


> Sure, with the correct prep work it can be safer as it's easier to slide off if something goes wrong. You don't just hop on.


Oh I see, yes makes sense now.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Hoofpic said:


> Good to know thanks. I always thought that they only eat grass (I guess it's because the chances of you seeing a Zebra eating hay is very rare) since they are usually seen on grass plains and no one owns a Zebra.
> 
> You are right, it would cost more to own a Zebra.


Just want to point out that grass is exactly what hay is: dried grass. Unless it's alfalfa or clover or some other forage that is not a grass. At certain times of the year, in most places, wild horses and zebras will be grazing on dried grass because the grass in the range is dry. Hay in its wild state, so to speak. Humans have just developed a method for preserving grass so that it will be available all year round, even when there is nothing growing.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Avna said:


> Just want to point out that grass is exactly what hay is: dried grass. Unless it's alfalfa or clover or some other forage that is not a grass. At certain times of the year, in most places, wild horses and zebras will be grazing on dried grass because the grass in the range is dry. Hay in its wild state, so to speak. Humans have just developed a method for preserving grass so that it will be available all year round, even when there is nothing growing.


Sorry but this statement is so entirely innacurate. Grass isn't just "grass". And hay is not just "dried grass". Yes certain hay can be made up of many different species such as coastal Bermuda, common bermuday, Timothy, Tifton 85 etc but to simply call it "grass" is a huge blanket statement with no backing. Not to mention all the different species of native GRASSES that there are. (won't even go into cool or warm season species and their differences because that a whole other can of worms).

Just because an animal may graze on a certain legume does not mean that the hay you put out is automatically the same species or even type. And chances are they may not want to eat it if it is not the same as what they graze on when it is green and growing.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Roperchick said:


> Sorry but this statement is so entirely innacurate. Grass isn't just "grass". And hay is not just "dried grass". Yes certain hay can be made up of many different species such as coastal Bermuda, common bermuday, Timothy, Tifton 85 etc but to simply call it "grass" is a huge blanket statement with no backing. Not to mention all the different species of native GRASSES that there are. (won't even go into cool or warm season species and their differences because that a whole other can of worms).
> 
> Just because an animal may graze on a certain legume does not mean that the hay you put out is automatically the same species or even type. And chances are they may not want to eat it if it is not the same as what they graze on when it is green and growing.


I was simplifying. In the most absolutely basic general way, hay is dried grass. I stand by my statement. I refer to the American Heritage Dictionary: "Grass or other dried plants such as clover or alfalfa, cut and dried for fodder".

If you want to start a thread about hay, feel free.


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

Just wanted to put in that the wild zebras I saw in Africa were very different than horses! Yes, they weren't domesticated, but they were very nasty to each other. Of course horses can be a bit nasty, but they don't have anything on those zebras! They also move quite a bit differently...it was interesting seeing the zebras compared to horses  

Here's a picture I took to give you an idea of what I mean...The elephants would actually spray them with water to break up their fights!










The baby zebras were absolutely precious though!


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Captain Evil said:


> I have always always always wanted a Bactrian camel. Always.


Me too!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Avna said:


> Just want to point out that grass is exactly what hay is: dried grass. Unless it's alfalfa or clover or some other forage that is not a grass. At certain times of the year, in most places, wild horses and zebras will be grazing on dried grass because the grass in the range is dry. Hay in its wild state, so to speak. Humans have just developed a method for preserving grass so that it will be available all year round, even when there is nothing growing.


Oh I see. Mind you in Australia they have a lot more grass all year round than here in Canada. Probably why you won't ever spot a Zebra in Canada lol.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I just saw where that Madison Shambaugh is going to be at the Hoosier Horse Fair with her zebra.

Madison Shambaugh | Hoosier Horse Fair & Expo | Hoosier Horse Fair & Expo


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

Why on earth someone would like to have a Zebra when you can have a nice horse in all sizes, shapes and colours (except for stripes, of course ). I already don't see why people bother with horses who have 'up yours' attitude.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Fimargue said:


> Why on earth someone would like to have a Zebra when you can have a nice horse in all sizes, shapes and colours (except for stripes, of course ). I already don't see why people bother with horses who have 'up yours' attitude.


 Only zebra I want is a zebra dun


----------



## pdfangus (Feb 13, 2017)

any animal bred and selected under the predation of the african lion for centuries is not very likely to make a nice family pet.


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

6gun Kid said:


> Only zebra I want is a zebra dun


Now this I totally get. And in fact I have maybe seen one zebra dun QH, unless there would need to be more stripes than just on legs?


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I don't understand why people have the need to own exotic animals. I like seeing animals like zebras, lions, etc in their natural habitat. I couldn't even imagine trying to own or train a zebra and have no desire to do so.

I always thought owning a cheetah would be cool....but I know that will never happen b/c I don't have a death wish. I'm OK with having big dogs instead.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Cheetahs are actually very mild tempered out of all of the big cats. They also have fairly weak jaws compared to other cats, so their bite isn't so bad The two I spent time with were really lovely and friendly. They had a pet dog and even though had been rescued from a bad abuse situation, still had a good attitude about people. They were the only big cats in the sanctuary you could actually be one on one on except for a VERY tame puma that had been used in commercials before he had come to the sanctuary.

I do not recommend exotic pets for ANYONE, however. Camels don't exactly count since they have a long history of domestication. But their care is not easy, they are HUGE, and thy have very specific needs.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Fimargue said:


> Now this I totally get. And in fact I have maybe seen one zebra dun QH, unless there would need to be more stripes than just on legs?


Grulla zebra dun, please.


----------

